# Dr. Strange.



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 12, 2016)

Great show. Dude was trippin' balls yo.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Nov 12, 2016)

I've seen it! Was going to post a thread, but you beat me to it. 

Not Marvel's best, but pretty good. I'd been looking forward to this one for a while. Benedict Cumberbatch is a great Dr. Strange. (He's the whole reason my friend saw the movie...)

The crazy trippy architectural warping was cool and fun for the eyes. It was a real visual treat overall. Also, ancient libraries! Gotta love those. 

Marvel's signature sense of humor shone through especially bright in this one. Loved the cape's personality and attitude, and also the part where Wong was listening to BeyoncÃ©...XD. Stan Lee's cameo wasn't as great as usual though...

Dormammu was a letdown, on the other hand. Really disappointed by that final confrontation. And the sparkly purple eye shadow made the baddies hard to take seriously. 

The soundtrack was pretty good, and that's about 25% of how much I enjoy a movie. So we're good there...

Was I the only one who was freaked out by the part with the hands though...? O_O Seriously. That was a touch horrifying. Also, sticking needles in people and cutting them open...NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPE. I have a horrible aversion to needles, can't even look at a picture of an I.V. in someone's arm without squirming, so I was squirming a lot. Just saying. (I have a dentist appointment in January and they're going to stick needles in my mouth and I'm already losing sleep over it! GAAAH) 

I'd give it a 7 out of 10, whaddaya say? 

P.S. Anyone stay for the post-credit scenes? that refilling beer glass though...


----------



## Steven McKinnon (Nov 14, 2016)

I've not seen it yet but glad to hear it's getting some love. I was a bit exhausted of all the Marvel movies, but actually, I quite enjoyed _Captain America: Civil War_ so will make a point of catching this at some point.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 14, 2016)

Steven McKinnon said:


> I've not seen it yet but glad to hear it's getting some love. I was a bit exhausted of all the Marvel movies, but actually, I quite enjoyed _Captain America: Civil War_ so will make a point of catching this at some point.



This is a pretty different super hero movie. I mean it has a lot of the same feel to it, but it is different enough to revitalize one's interest in at least Dr. Strange.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't follow the comics anymore, but back in the day I was a fan of Doctor Strange nearly as much as I was a fan of Conan and Thor. I've only seen a few of the recent glut of Marvel movies, but I had to see this one. I agree pretty much with all that DragonOfTheAerie said about it, though I'd rate it an 8 out of 10. If the big bad guy had been more convincingly bad, I'd rate it higher. And the purple around the eyes on the baddies on Earth didn't do it for me either. Gotta agree about the squirmy moments too, though I admit I squirm too easily at the sight of blood and needles. Been known to faint just from watching the red stuff pulled out of me while having blood drawn for a medical test.


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 22, 2016)

Saw it on opening day. Thought it was a solid effort. The pacing was fine, but I would have liked to have spent more time with him at the monastery learning magic. That part was a lot of fun, so I wouldn't have minded it stretched out just a little more.

The villain, Mr. Heavy-Eye-Shadow wasn't too memorable. He had decent motivation, and felt like he should be a more interesting character, but it didn't seem like he did much. OR rather he had no presence. He could have been any other random goon as far as I was concerned. But I did like the ending with Dormamoooomooooooo. Yeah, that's not the right spelling, but I'm too lazy to look it up.  I though it was clever and different from the standard "oh look they're going to blow up the city by shooting a light into the sky" 

I'd give it a 7.5, with it going up or down 0.5 depending on how much certain flaws bugged you or not.


----------

